# KLBK-DT 13.1 Lubbock HD for Super Bowl



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

KLBK-DT 13.1 Lubbock Texas is making a special effort to be able to broadcast Sunday's Super Bowl in HD, even though their new antenna and transmitter are not installed.

The last several days KLBK-DT staff have been broadcasting CBD-HD programming and tuning their current digital transmitter to handle the CBS-HD feed for next Sunday's Super Bowl. It appears that they do not have a switching capability and can only pass through HD from the network as local news times and local programming times have been blank screen, but Friday night's CBD-HD line up was broadcast and Saturday afternoon basketball and golf were in HD.

While only broadcasting a 0.96kW ERP Lubbockites with outdoor antennas could be able to watch this year's Super Bowl in CBS-HD.

THANK YOU KLBK-DT!! Now get that tower reinforced for the new antenna and transmitter.


----------

